# plans and materials for wooden hair brush?



## KJT82 (Mar 1, 2012)

Does anybody know where i could get the plans and materials to make a wooden hairbrush. My daughter asked me, is i could make her an old fashioned hair brush but i have no idea how or where to start?


----------



## Lostinwoods (Mar 1, 2012)

Can't really help you with plans. Porcupine quill were (and sometimes still are) popular for hair brushes and they can last a lifetime. Not sure where you'd get them, road kill or a rural veterinarian might save them for you, I've had several dogs that were experts at finding the critters and so badly hit the dogs had to be anesthetized for removal. Clean 'em and cut the tips to length and insert them into holes with glue would be my guess.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You might want to check out www.vermontcountrystore.com They sell the already made wooden brushes. Also my better half says to look for Boar Bristles in your search for components.


----------

